# stupid pole.



## sarah lynn (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno. I think it creates an interesting dichotomy. That ugly pole makes the shot better, in my opinion.


You could do without that tree, though.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 1, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I dunno. I think it creates an interesting dichotomy. That ugly pole makes the shot better, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> You could do without that tree, though.



stupid tree :x


----------



## nossie (Feb 1, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I dunno. I think it creates an interesting dichotomy. That ugly pole makes the shot better, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> You could do without that tree, though.


 
dicktome


----------



## Kentanner11 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dude I am stuck with powerlines.... GRR. I feel you!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 1, 2008)

I think the subject is blown out, but you did capture some of the godrays.  This is an occasion where a ND filter would come into play.

The pole is okay, but the tree's gotta go.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 2, 2008)

nossie said:


> dicktome


 I resent that!


----------



## Battou (Feb 4, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> stupid tree :x



I feel the same way, the tower is fine, the tree is what killed this one.


----------

